# Japan and going into science



## blaterjelon (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi everybody!

I am a 22 yrs old male from Poland and I am currently finishing my undergraduate diplomma at Tech Uni. I am studying Materials Science, so I've got my eyes on Japan for some time since they are known for making advanced in that field (metallurgy and biomaterials) and I would like to join in the fun. In other words, I want to move to Japan and work as a scientist. Simple as that.

I am starting my Japanese course this October and I want to finish my Master's in Poland. Then I would like to join in the exchange program for PhD's and do it in Japan. There are some of them here, so I might have a chance.

So, here starts my question. Assuming that I do all of the above, so I have some credentials for going to Japan and maybe staying here - is it realistically possible to find a job in a science field as a foreigner there? Being that a work in research facility or at University. Simply put, do I have any chance at being hired as a scientist? Have you ever met a succesful science worker there who came from another country? And how does the life look as a scientist overall there?

I would really like to work there, because they do what I want to do. It's not that I think that Japanese people are xenophobic or things like that. It's just a matter of difference between education in Poland and Japan. Do they prefer people who have been through their education system, so they know what they have been taught? Or am I just overcompensating here a little and it's no big deal?

I would appreciate you response and have a nice day everybody!


----------

